# Serious tips on improving ball handling?



## spencer (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

Lately I've found myself with a lot of time since school has been out, and I've decided that I need to improve my ball handling so I can have a better chance of making the team next year. What are some noticeably effective things I can do to give me better handles?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

keep your hands soft with lotions but dont be afraid to get a little rough - reach arounds are often welcome but you have to know your audience


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

in all seriousness though see if you can find some of the youtube videos of the drills pistol used to practice at


----------



## spencer (Jun 15, 2013)

e-monk said:


> keep your hands soft with lotions but dont be afraid to get a little rough - reach arounds are often welcome but you have to know your audience



Haha that was pretty good. I guess I could of phrased the question better


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

One obvious but easy thing to do is just dribble where ever you go... it will get you used to dribbling with your head up (so don't walk out into traffic) and you'd be surprised how much it helps your handle. Force yourself to use your offhand as much as possible.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Do everything with your offhand. Brush your teeth, open doors etc


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Just dribble a lot. If you sit on a chair and teach yourself to consistently be able to cross the ball over under the chair, that's one way to improve.


----------



## Iwaschosen (Aug 4, 2020)

spencer said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Lately I've found myself with a lot of time since school has been out, and I've decided that I need to improve my ball handling so I can have a better chance of making the team next year. What are some noticeably effective things I can do to give me better handles?


This can seriously increase basketball skill guaranteed ShrinkEarn


----------



## showtimeque (Sep 16, 2021)

Hey Spencer you should check out this video on YouTube. Very inspiring and could give you some great tips: 3 Ways To Become UNGUARDABLE


----------

